# 16 From My Collection



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been re-photographing part of my collection of wristwatches and thought I'd put together a collage of sixteen, just for fun... Click the photo to see 'em BIG! Cheap-as-chips mixed in with moderately expensive. At least 3 bought from Forum members.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I like you Oris, I have one on the way to me .


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think my favourite is the emperor :thumbup: nice collection :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My vote goes to that classic Omega, with the Emperor a close second. Great collection, Will!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Ertus for me, good to see such a varied collection.


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

The elgin is a cool looking watch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I like a nice mix of watches. The two that I wear the most are the big Hamilton with the ETA 6497 movement (bought from this very Forum) and the Swiss Emperor. I had the Emperor completely stripped down, cleaned, repaired, serviced all over - and it purrs gently when it winds. It was an expensive job but well worth it.

The little Ertus and the Elgin are sweet watches - and I love the Ertus dial as well.

The Omega was good when I got it but with a worn, non-Omega crown. So I had the crown and stem replaced with proper Omega parts. It's got some wear on the bezel plating and I've contemplated having it re-plated. But I'm always a bit diffident about doing too much to a classic watch.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Great watch collection. I'd be happy with any of them in my collection though think my favourites are the Swiss Emperor and the Dugena. You're a man of taste.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Will Fly

Thanks for taking such trouble to post a lovely little collection of watches. I, like others who have posted, do like the Emporer, and I also like the big round Hamilton next to it. My favourite though, which has not yet been chosen by other members, is the Roamer.

And because I know how particular you are on your taste in watches, I am very pleased with myself that some of the names in your collection are familiar from my own collection, including Carvelle, Paul Jobin and, of course, Roamer. Also, I too now have an Ertus mechanical hand-wind watch with a very nicely gold-plated case, purchased only the other week for a few squid. Unfortunately, on mine, the glass is crizzled or crazed and will need replacing at some stage, but it works fine.

Thanks again for the pictorial treat.


----------

